# Horse back riders anyone?



## MissyAndMoonlight (Aug 16, 2015)

This has absolutely nothing to do with rabbits, but I'm bored so here I am. 

Does anyone else ride? If so, talk and share pictures about you experiences here! Also, I have a question- is it just me, or do lots of people in the equestrian world seem to think that they are better than other people (even other riders), and tend to be rude and bossy? Am I crazy, or right?


----------



## iliketobinky (Aug 20, 2015)

hi missyandmoonlight,
up until around two years ago,i was heading for the paralympics and special olympics,i rode at an RDA [riding for the disabled association] school, i did bare back jumping,dressage and always rode in a bareback pad on a gorgeous cob called jasmine who was epilepsy and autism trained.unfortunately i had to go on a high doseage of an anti pyschotic medication that made me put on to much weight to ride,i absolutely miss being at one with a horse.

i agree with you about so many people in the equestrian being arrogant and up themselves,i have been riding since age ten and seen many arrogant people, just because i dont own a horse i was looked down upon. i knew one girl who owned a horse with her sister and she was completely un arrogant;a very nice person but thats the only saving grace i know.


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Aug 21, 2015)

I do riding too!  
I ride my great untied Clydesdale stallion and her TB gelding  they are both gorgeous boys! 

A lot of people in the business think they are the best and it's the same as rabbit (showing and breeding world) and guinea pig (showing and breeding world). I guess everyone just thinks there the best in the industry and it does annoy me!!!! But I get over it and continue and focus on me and my animals and it works out. 


This one time thunder (Clydesdale stallion), bucked and it hurt but I stayed on and he kept bucking and he didn't give up so I got off and did some bonding excerises this worked and he was calmer... He was being spooked by something and I found out what.... There was a cat watching me ride him and thunder hates cats!! It made me laugh so much and I got rid of the cat and he was fine after that.


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Aug 21, 2015)

Yeah I ride at my uncle's ranch on his horses, but I would love to get my own. My parents and I sometime joke that I was born into the wrong family because I love animals and would ride all day every day until I died if I I could. Unfortunately, I can't do shows or competitions just because of the fact the a.) it's all very expensive and I live in a big family b.) I don't have my own horse c.) Pittsburgh PA isn't exactly the best place for horse back riding- there are no competitions anywhere close, and my parents probably aren't willing to travel all that far. 
And for horse back riders, everything is so dang expensive! I've been saving up all my money lately, trying to (hopefully, even if it takes a few years), get my own horse. But I still have to spay my rabbits and that will cost about $150. 
One of my best riding experiences was this one time when I was trail riding in Oregon, on my favorite horse, Warpaint. I was on a private ride/lesson, so it was just me and the guide. We were running, almost top speed along the river, and everything was perfect. The horses were happy, I was blissfully happy, it was a beautiful day, and nothing is prettier than the Deshutes River in Oregon in the summer or spring. 

Warpaint is a black and white paint. He's not that big, but he's the best. And the horse that I am thinking of buying is trained in almost everything- barrel racing, trail riding, lesson horse, reining, and more. Her name is Molly- she's a AQH. 

I love talking about this stuff with people that actually care and listen. I bore my family to death with my stories! 

Share more!! &#128522;


----------



## aBeautifulHope (Aug 29, 2015)

I ride and own quite the mini farm &#128514;. I grew up riding hunter jumpers, and I've worked for a cutting trainer moving cows/loping out horses...I've also worked for a large animal vet and volunteered at hippo therapy barns/interned and apprenticed with a couple of different trainers &#128513;. I currently have 6 horses, 3-4 of which are mine (2 are my sister, Hailey's, and one of my horses will be my six year old sister's horse once I have him behaving again) and I trail ride them and do a lot of trick training/brideless work on my main gelding and once it cools down I will finally be able to break my big black rescue mare under saddle and work on trick training my Shetland...plus I'd love to get him a cart to pull around &#128525;


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Aug 29, 2015)

Wow that sounds great. I would love for that to be me in a few years. I've been trying to get into barrel racing and reining, but I currently don't own my own horse (but I am working on that), which makes competing hard


----------



## aBeautifulHope (Aug 29, 2015)

My sister is really into barrel racing...her mare we got for a STEAL and pulls out AAA times after three years of NOT being ridden and only being in work for three months. We've had TONS of people come up and try to buy her from us after watching her run. One guy thought she could have gone pro if she had been younger! I really want to get an embryo from her and use my mare to carry the baby since Emmy's hips are so tight she couldn't have a baby without me wigging out completely &#128514;

Another thing, I used to show before I had my own horse &#9786;&#65039;. I found a barn that me work to ride a bit and showed their horses...plus working student positions are AMAZING (a pain but really good) and partial leases are a good starting place too...I know I was thinking about half leasing one of mine and was thinking about doing it for only like 125 a month...and the child could work it off a bit too if they needed to&#9786;&#65039;. If you really put yourself out there and show people you're willing to work for it doors WILL open up for you &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Aug 31, 2015)

Yeah- I'm lucky enough to have a uncle that owns a ranch!! Most of their horses are disabled in some way (mostly because they're old) but there is one lesson horse that I usually use. Unfortunately, I cannot show her, but I think I am going to start taking lessons on their race horse soon, which I am SUPER excited about. But, until I get my own horse (that I will keep at my uncles ranch) I cannot compete.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Aug 31, 2015)

A long time ago, when I was younger and not so infirm, my uncles had a pretty big ranch and we used to do roundups of wild mustangs then bond with them and break them to ride. Being of Native American heritage I worked at riding bareback til I could with most. It was nice with a couple of uncles having ranches--I could work there in the Summer and ride as much as I wanted without owning land or equestrian. And some people are just snobs and think highly of themselves, but remember, in 100 years we won't care and they won't matter!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 1, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> A long time ago, when I was younger and not so infirm, my uncles had a pretty big ranch and we used to do roundups of wild mustangs then bond with them and break them to ride. Being of Native American heritage I worked at riding bareback til I could with most. It was nice with a couple of uncles having ranches--I could work there in the Summer and ride as much as I wanted without owning land or equestrian. And some people are just snobs and think highly of themselves, but remember, in 100 years we won't care and they won't matter!




Wow that's awesome! And so true.... &#128521;


----------



## aBeautifulHope (Sep 1, 2015)

Nancy McClelland said:


> A long time ago, when I was younger and not so infirm, my uncles had a pretty big ranch and we used to do roundups of wild mustangs then bond with them and break them to ride. Being of Native American heritage I worked at riding bareback til I could with most. It was nice with a couple of uncles having ranches--I could work there in the Summer and ride as much as I wanted without owning land or equestrian. And some people are just snobs and think highly of themselves, but remember, in 100 years we won't care and they won't matter!




That is really awesome/cool! I wish my childhood had been spent like that &#128525;


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Sep 2, 2015)

When ever I ride I forget about the world and it is like my escape... 

I still remember the first time I rode a horse, his name was Big Ben and he matches his name! I can't remember what breed he was but he was 17hh high at age 5! (Well that's what they told me his age was) 

Ben was a lovely chestnut gelding, he had a daughter named pedal and a son named clover, when I met them pedal and clover were both newborns (different mothers) pedal was a pinto filly... She got her name because her brown spots looked like pedals, her mother was also a pinto. Clover was a gorgeous Clydesdale (well he looked like one) colt, he got his name because he LOVED clover  

I will always Remember Big Ben because he was the reason why I ride
Now!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 2, 2015)

That's awesome! The first horse I ever rode was named Victoria- I actually still ride her until I switch to the race horse. I'm pretty sure Vicky is 10hh. The race horse is either 12 or 14hh- I can't remember.... What is everyone's favorite style of riding?


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Sep 2, 2015)

I like all styles but my favourite thing to do is go on pleasure rides where I can relax with the horsey


----------



## aBeautifulHope (Sep 3, 2015)

I trick train and ride my horses bridleless and I want to get more involved and into bridleless dressage and trick riding &#128513;


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 3, 2015)

Thats cool. My favorite is bareback or western. I also really like western trail riding


----------



## aBeautifulHope (Sep 3, 2015)

I trail ride a LOT and I very rarely use a saddle because I'm a lazy person &#128514;. But my favorite thing is probably when I get asked to help move cattle...Roundups are probably the most fun thing known to man!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 4, 2015)

&#128514;&#128514; wow I bet round ups would be amazing. I have never had that opportunity because my uncle owns only horses (and a few barn cats). I am actually also looking into working/ volunteering at a farm with horses, cows, and the whole nine yards, so hopefully I will have a chance to do some rounding up&#128521;


----------



## aBeautifulHope (Sep 4, 2015)

They're a lot of fun, and since I grew up around horses and am a quick study I caught on to moving cattle really quick when I got my first job work horses and cattle &#128513;. You just want to go slowwwwww and keep them at a walk...once one breaks into a run all hell breaks loose &#128514;. We used to have cows rotated every 6 weeks and when we'd get the fresh range cattle I'd want to cry because they were so easy to spook!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Sep 4, 2015)

My mothers friend wants me to work for her riding her horses and cleaning the paddocks and stables, I said I'm gonna think about it but I think I'm gonna do it. To get paid to do something I love well yeah why not &#128514; the pay rate I think is $25 per hour which is really good considering in weekends I'll spend my whole day there &#128514;


----------



## aBeautifulHope (Sep 4, 2015)

That pay rate is insane!!! Lucky duck! I made 10 an hour managing the office and barn (they had around 20 horses, sometimes more, a bunch of cows, sheep, and goats, and a ton of dogs too), riding all of their horses when they couldn't do it, & doing tech work for my local large animal vet!!! And that was the best pay around too! You better snap up that job girlie!!!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Sep 4, 2015)

They have around 47 horses all different breeds mostly TBs but there are others! Hahaha


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 5, 2015)

I would take that job in a heartbeat! And that pay IS pretty good!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Sep 5, 2015)

It's just that she lives about 1hr away so yeah I have to think about that especially with all my pets!

She is really rich and all her horses have fancy stables, floats, halters, food and water troughs and they get the best horse mix she can find &#128514; she spends more on them horses in a week then my mother spends on me in a month!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Sep 5, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441489346.658731.jpg

This is one of the minis I'm leasing (soon to buy) her name is missy&#128149;
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441489420.813637.jpg

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441489478.118862.jpg


View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441489567.258591.jpg

This is another two minis I'm leasing (soon to buy) the foal is brave and his mother Is is cindy (sorry about the Instagram pics my phone was stolen and I lost he pics) 
View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1441489826.196570.jpg


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 6, 2015)

She is soooo pretty!


----------



## aBeautifulHope (Sep 6, 2015)

They're adorable!


----------



## BlazeBunnies (Sep 6, 2015)

Thanks! I can't buy them until I buy a bigger property but I don't know if we are now because I'll miss my current school and everything too much!!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah I know what u mean


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Sep 30, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1443662744.037387.jpg


This is Majestic. Pretty horse &#128536; however, she is unridable due to sever arthritis in both front hooves


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 9, 2015)

View attachment ImageUploadedByRabbit Forum1447123055.157055.jpg

Lady&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Nethersnow (Nov 11, 2015)

My show jumper TB 

View attachment 1447294460887.jpg


View attachment 1447294476866.jpg


View attachment 1447294518718.jpg


View attachment 1447294549136.jpg


View attachment 1447294600766.jpg


View attachment 1447294638706.jpg


View attachment 1447294732726.jpg


View attachment 1447294772007.jpg


View attachment 1447294889460.jpg


View attachment 1447294954926.jpg


----------



## Nethersnow (Nov 11, 2015)

Lol and yes you are right... that why I am giving up competing and have already gone into serious rabbit showing because of the rudeness etc that I have experienced I much prefer rabbit showing over show jumping now plus it's less stressful and less dangerous lol x


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 13, 2015)

Nethersnow said:


> Lol and yes you are right... that why I am giving up competing and have already gone into serious rabbit showing because of the rudeness etc that I have experienced I much prefer rabbit showing over show jumping now plus it's less stressful and less dangerous lol x




Yeah &#128532; at least you like what your doing now. And your horse is so beautiful!!! I could literally see his/her coat shining even through pictures!


----------



## Nethersnow (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah he was always a very well cared for and looked after horse.. fussed and groomed all the time. We'll fed and very fit x


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 14, 2015)

Yeah you can really tell


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (Nov 14, 2015)

Ya I love to ride! Im currently breaking a quarter horse. And it's going steady but I have another horse who was just recently broken by my mom!


----------



## MissyAndMoonlight (Nov 14, 2015)

Wow good luck!


----------



## Buns4Life_Cinder (Nov 14, 2015)

Thxs&#128522; MissyAndMoonlight


----------

